# Crysis 2: Petition für einen Patch 1.10 (oder wie auch immer)



## rohan123 (30. August 2011)

*Crysis 2: Petition für einen Patch 1.10 (oder wie auch immer)*

Seit dem Update von Crysis 2 auf Version 1.9, dem DX 11 Upgrade und den HD-Texturen ist es für mache Spieler nicht mehr möglich, Crysis 2 zu spielen. Das Spiel lädt keine Spielstände mehr, und auch keine Checkpoints, wenn man stirbt. Das Spiel stürzt dann mit der Meldung ab, "dass Crysis 2 nicht mehr funktioniert" Das Spiel ist somit unspielbar. Man kann zwar ein neues Spiel starten, und alles funktionierrt wuderbar, doch beim Laden von Spielständen ist Sackgasse. Was ist den so schwer daran, einen einfachen Spielstand zu laden? Irgendwo muss doch der Fehler liegen.

Weiters kann es sein, dass es zwar läuft, doch im Minutentakt das Spiel grundlos abstürzt, wie ein Forummitglied heute gepostet hat. Der Fehler muss eindeutig im Programmcode liegen. Alle Versuche, sogar eine Neuinstallation des gesamten PC`s, samt Biosupdate bringen nichts. Angeblich tritt dieses Problem nicht nur auf Windows 7 64 bit, sondern bis hinunter zu XP auf. Komischerweise aber nicht bei jedem Spieler. Aber selbst wenn wir mit den Problemen nicht viele sein sollten, und nur wenige Systeme davon betroffen sein sollten, so haben auch wir das Recht, das Spiel fehlerfrei genießen zu können, denn auch wir haben es gekauft.

In meiner gesamten Gamerkarriere hab eich soetwas nur einmal erlebt - immer hat es eien Lösung gegeben, früher oder später. Das letzte Mal kann ich mich nur an so ein massives Probem erinnern, als "Messiah" von Shiny Entertainmeht noch unter Win 98 Zeiten solche Zicken machte, und für viele Spieler unbrauchbar war.

Also sehr geehrtes Crytek-Team: Ihr habt ein tolles piel gemacht, und auch wir wollen es spielen - bitte helft uns.

Und nun shcließt euch der Petition an. Postet auch andere gravierende Fehler, die seit dem Patch 1.9 auftreten.

Hoffentlich haben wir Erfolgl, und werden erhört.


----------



## Crysisheld (30. August 2011)

Hallo, 

ich habe mal mein Crysis ausgegraben und kann berichten, dass ich die Fehler die du beschreibst nicht habe. Unter Windows XP funktioniert der DX11 Patch und die HD Texturen sowieso nicht. Ein Recht darauf ein Spiel fehlerfrei zu genießen hast du leider nicht. Ein Spiel besteht aus tausenden von Zeilen Programmcode - und auch die Programmierer bei Crytek sind nur Menschen  Fehler passieren nun einmal. 

Gerne schließe ich mich einer Petition an, Fehler gibt es genug in diesem "Kunstwerk"... Aber ich glaube du stößt bei Crytek auf Taube Ohren...

So long


----------



## rohan123 (3. September 2011)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mal mein Crysis ausgegraben und kann berichten, dass ich die Fehler die du beschreibst nicht habe. Unter Windows XP funktioniert der DX11 Patch und die HD Texturen sowieso nicht. Ein Recht darauf ein Spiel fehlerfrei zu genießen hast du leider nicht. Ein Spiel besteht aus tausenden von Zeilen Programmcode - und auch die Programmierer bei Crytek sind nur Menschen  Fehler passieren nun einmal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crysisheld (3. September 2011)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rohan123 (6. September 2011)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Crysisheld schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Crysisheld (7. September 2011)

rohan123 schrieb:


> Crysisheld schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Deinen Text habe ich ohenhin nicht verstanden - reine Themeverfehlung. Und ach ja, als hätt ichs vergeseen, ich habe mir den Spiel vor die Nase gestellt, und was habe ich gesehn:
> ...


----------



## rohan123 (7. September 2011)

Nun poste ich das letzte Mal zu diesem Thema. Ich habe mich nur deshalb so geärgert, weil du mit deinem Satz "Das alle nur Menschen sind, auch die Programmierer, dass ich kein Recht habe auf ein fehlerfreies Spiel, und bei den Entwicklern auf taube Ohren stoßen werde", denen in die Hände gespielt hast. Meine Intention für den Thread war, dass aufzezeigt wird, was nich geht. Und nicht was geht, und dass die ach so armen Programmiere auch mal Fehler machen kölnnen, das ist ja klar. Alle machen Fehler. Aber sie sind dazu da, um aufgezeigt zu werden, und verbessert zu werden. - hast du kapiert, du großer Held? Zu intelektuell war mir deine Nachricht nicht. Also blas nicht so, okay. 

Nur weill du keine Probs mit dem Spiel hast, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass andere dann kein Recht haben, dass es auch bei ihnen funktioniert. Ich habe schlußendlich € 49 dafür ausgegeben.


Doch lassen wir`s gut sein, und Schwamm drüber. 

Viel Spass noch beim Zocken


----------



## smooth1980 (8. September 2011)

Also Ich muss ma sagen das Ich auch absolut 0 Probleme habe mit dem 1.9er. Flutscht wie es soll und speichern geht auch ganz normal. Meistens sitzt das Problem eben doch vorm Bildschirm.
@Crysisheld: Hast du schon Dead Island und würdest ein paar Worte in nem neuen Thread dazu schreiben wollen ? Der Test is ja ganz gut ausgefallen jedoch sind mir dann Meinungen von Spielern doch ein wenig mehr wert.


----------



## Rabowke (8. September 2011)

rohan123 schrieb:


> ...


Ich nehme mal an, das du Crysis 2 im Original besitzt? 

Die von dir beschriebenen Symptome klingen nach dem schlechten Crack, der für Update 1.9 zuerst veröffentlicht wurde. Genau die von dir geschilderten Symptome wurden da genannt und von den Crackern auf Crysis 2 geschoben.

"Lustigerweise" kam paar Tage später ein Crackfix, der diese Probleme behoben hat ... tja, nun kann man sich die Frage stellen ob die Cracker die schlechte Arbeit von Crytek 'gefixt' haben oder ... du bist ein schlaues Kerlchen, du kommst selber drauf.

Des Weiteren muss ich Crysisheld recht geben, Crysis 2 mit DX11 & HD Texturen läuft butterweich ( Win7 64bit ), DX11 wird unter Windows XP nicht funktionieren, politische Entscheidung von Microsoft. Deal with it, also können "Berichte", dass Crysis 2 DX11 unter Windows XP keine Savegames nicht mehr lädt nicht ganz der Wahrheit entsprechen. 

Wenn du es in der Tat im Original besitzen solltest, solltest du ggf. wirklich über die Option eines Cracks nachdenken. In so einem Fall hätte ich damit keine Probleme ... immerhin hast du dafür bezahlt und wenn es partout nicht laufen will, muss man nach weiteren Optionen ausschau halten.


----------



## smooth1980 (8. September 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, das du Crysis 2 im Original besitzt?
> 
> Die von dir beschriebenen Symptome klingen nach dem schlechten Crack, der für Update 1.9 zuerst veröffentlicht wurde. Genau die von dir geschilderten Symptome wurden da genannt und von den Crackern auf Crysis 2 geschoben.
> 
> ...



Findest du wirklich es ist ne gute Idee hier Hinweise bzw. Tips für iwelche Cracks zu posten ? Wenn einem ein Spiel gefällt sollte man es doch auch kaufen und die Entwickler dadurch unterstützen. Interessant wieviel du über solche Sachen weißt als ehrlicher Käufer .


----------



## Rabowke (8. September 2011)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Findest du wirklich es ist ne gute Idee hier Hinweise bzw. Tips für iwelche Cracks zu posten ? Wenn einem ein Spiel gefällt sollte man es doch auch kaufen und die Entwickler dadurch unterstützen. Interessant wieviel du über solche Sachen weißt als ehrlicher Käufer .


... ich kann deinen Einwand nicht wirklich verstehen.

Ich poste keine Links und/oder Dateien, warum auch? Wer Crack nutzt, weiß wo es sie findet & selbst google hilft dir dabei. Der User hat oben geschrieben er hat Crysis 2 gekauft, warum soll ich ihm erstmal nicht glauben? Auch wenn sein Bericht wie ein typisches Raubkopiererproblem klingt ... und mich damit zum grinsen gebracht hat. 

Ich persönlich habe überhaupt kein Problem damit ein *gekauftes* Spiel, was absolut nicht bei mir laufen will, mit einem Crack 'gangbar' zu machen. Warum auch nicht? Ich habe meine Pflicht und Schuldigkeit, aka Kaufpreis, entrichtet und möchte nun meinen Spass mit dem Spiel haben.

Nur weil es bei 98% der Käufer ohne Probleme läuft, bin ich nicht so blauäugig und arrogant und sage dann "Selber schuld, bei mir läufts!". Software kann auf einem PC wunderbar funktionieren, auf einem anderen, ggf. sogar baugleich, nicht mehr ...


----------



## smooth1980 (8. September 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ich kann deinen Einwand nicht wirklich verstehen.
> 
> Ich poste keine Links und/oder Dateien, warum auch? Wer Crack nutzt, weiß wo es sie findet & selbst google hilft dir dabei. Der User hat oben geschrieben er hat Crysis 2 gekauft, warum soll ich ihm erstmal nicht glauben? Auch wenn sein Bericht wie ein typisches Raubkopiererproblem klingt ... und mich damit zum grinsen gebracht hat.
> 
> ...



Na ja lass mal gut sein. Betroffene Hunde bellen ziemlich laut . Und das tust du ja hier grade und auch sehr umfangreich.


----------



## Rabowke (8. September 2011)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Na ja lass mal gut sein. Betroffene Hunde bellen ziemlich laut . Und das tust du ja hier grade und auch sehr umfangreich.


Oh man ... mach dich bitte nicht lächerlich. Im Gegensatz zu dir kann ich mich einigermaßen artikulieren und meine Beweggründe darlegen.

Bei dir kommt nur heiße Luft und sinnfreie Unterstellungen. Wenn du nichts zu sagen hast, und scheinbar hast du das auch nicht, schreib nichts.


----------



## smooth1980 (8. September 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Oh man ... mach dich bitte nicht lächerlich. Im Gegensatz zu dir kann ich mich einigermaßen artikulieren und meine Beweggründe darlegen.
> 
> Bei dir kommt nur heiße Luft und sinnfreie Unterstellungen. Wenn du nichts zu sagen hast, und scheinbar hast du das auch nicht, schreib nichts.



Ja genau du hast Recht und Ich meine Ruhe. Ist mir sowieso schon öfter aufgefallen das du in Diskussionen gern das letzte Wort hast da dir dein Ego anscheinend immer sagt das du der intelligenteste auf der Welt bist.Und wenn dir deine Argumente ausgehen wirst du eben persönlich : "Im Gegensatz zu dir kann ich mich einigermaßen artikulieren" !
Du trägst anscheinend nicht umsonst den Status : "Klugscheißer". Auch erschreckend ist das du mit deinen aktuell 9.601 Posts wohl dein Leben seit Jahren hier auf der Seite lebst. Geh mal wieder an die frische Luft das kann man auch mal so machen und nicht nur zum einkaufen.


----------



## rohan123 (8. September 2011)

Hey, jetzt fangt irh zwei da nicht auch noch zu streiten an. Es reicht schon, dass ich mit Crysisheld mich da ein bisschen in die Haare gekrietg habe. Ich hab das dan abder bewenden lassen - ist doch sinnlos nur wegen so einem schei...-em Spiel zu streiten. das Geschriebene kann hat manchmal schnell in die falsche Kehle komen. Ich habe Crysis 2 gekauft, aber ich werde dennoch auf keinen Fall den Crack benutzen. Muss ich halt am Lappi mit DX 9 auskommen. Vielleicht vercshwindet der Zauber ja irgendwann mal wieder, so wie er gekommen ist. Vielleicht wird mal irgendwas am system upgedated - was dan dazu führt.

Ich kann nur hoffen, dass dieser fal ein einzelfall auf meinem PC ist. Hatte ich eigentlich noch nie. Immer gings dann irgendwann mal wieder.


----------



## Rabowke (8. September 2011)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Du trägst anscheinend nicht umsonst den Status : "Klugscheißer".


Stimmt.



> Auch erschreckend ist das du mit deinen aktuell 9.601 Posts wohl dein Leben seit Jahren hier auf der Seite lebst. Geh mal wieder an die frische Luft das kann man auch mal so machen und nicht nur zum einkaufen.


 Gott wie armseelig ...  

Ich lehn mich mal ganz weit aus meinem Bürofenster und behaupte, dass ich in meinen Leben bereits jetzt schon weit mehr gesehen habe als du jemals sehen wirst.

Aber danke für den Hinweis ...


----------



## Cinerir (10. September 2011)

Also bei mir hat der DX11-patch diverse Probleme gebracht. Nachdem ich extra ne bessere GPU gekauft hatte, schmierte das Spiel unregelmäßig ab. Stellte sich raus, dass die Graka defekt war xD

Das Checkpoint-Problem habe ich zum Glück nicht, dafür allerdings die komischen Grafikfehler im Level Power Out, wo die Waffe durchsichtig wird.

Außerdem hoffe ich, dass durch einen Patch die Lags beim Orbital Strike entfernt werden können...schließe mich also gerne an.
Ich will Crysis 2, also will ich nen 2.0 Patch


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (11. September 2011)

Seit dem DX11-Patch kann ich Crysis2 (mit DY11) nicht mehr in 3D zocken - sehr ärgerlich!


----------

